# Essex Tri-directional Tractor! I believe that tractor uses a turbo encabulator transmission!



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Posting for Shetland Sheepdog

http://www.eastovershoe.com/etd/etd.html


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

No this tractor just uses the encabulator transmission. The turbo encabulator transmission was for the quad directional tractor. It is a little heavier so they put the turbo on it. For anyone who has not seen either tractor they are a must see.


----------

